# Spray truck bed liner on an MDF enclosure?



## triviumsolo

Does anyone know if you can spray truck bed liner on an MDF subwoofer enclosure?


----------



## Filli57

i did for something cheap to cover the wood, since the box would not be visible. had some left over in a spray can and shot it on there.


----------



## ItalynStylion

triviumsolo said:


> Does anyone know if you can spray truck bed liner on an MDF subwoofer enclosure?


Hell yeah, works great!


----------



## GlasSman

triviumsolo said:


> Does anyone know if you can spray truck bed liner on an MDF subwoofer enclosure?


Is this for the visual effect or for some other purpose?


----------



## 94VG30DE

Done it. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/73602-300zx-build-log-finally-56k-maybe-ok.html 
I would direct you to the exact post, but I can't see my embedded pictures over here from behind the corporate firewall. 

Be careful to make sure it dries first, as some of them will leave black streaks if they rub on nearby plastic.


----------



## Kpg2713

I did it as well. I have a post on here about a pair of AES 10's in a vented box I bedlinered. I still use the box and I love it. It is very durable and looks kinda cool imo.

Sorry I'd link you but I am at work and can't see pics to verify what thread it is in


----------



## 94VG30DE

Here we go, this is the permalink to the correct post in the thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-log-finally-56k-maybe-ok-2.html#post943626


----------



## HondAudio

How well does this stuff adhere to a MDF? I understand that it's very sticky until cured, but MDF is still a relatively non-porous surface, especially so considering that the bedliner's viscosity is higher than water and thus much less prone to absorbing into the microscopic pores that might be present on the surface of an MDF sheet.


----------



## 94VG30DE

MDF is not non-porous compared to the sheet steel the stuff is used to being sprayed on. So far it has seemed to stick completely as long as you spray in thin even coats. Are you worried about the coating like galling, or actually flaking off?


----------



## Kpg2713

I've had no adhesion issues and its been in a few vehicles and is about a year and a half old.


----------



## Blister64

For anyone wondering how this stuff holds up, I used it on my Avalanche Midgate box so the back is exposed in the truck bed. It's had all kinds of stuff up against it, including dirt bikes strapped up against it for hours. It adheres great and doesn't flake off. Highly recommend it! I do almost all of my boxes in Duplicolor bedliner because it's easy, textured, looks good and is very tough


----------



## MrUntouchab1e

Blister64 said:


> For anyone wondering how this stuff holds up, I used it on my Avalanche Midgate box so the back is exposed in the truck bed. It's had all kinds of stuff up against it, including dirt bikes strapped up against it for hours. It adheres great and doesn't flake off. Highly recommend it! I do almost all of my boxes in Duplicolor bedliner because it's easy, textured, looks good and is very tough


sounds good. my buddy is now going to try this with his next box!


----------



## phryed

anyone try the roll-on stuff? or is a sprayer highly recommended?


----------



## Blister64

You might get a little different texture using the roll on, but why not spray? It'd be much faster and easier to cover, especially if you have small spaces to line. I think the spray is cheaper too. I've tried rustoleum and duplicolor brands. Duplicolor was much better for what I was looking for. Let us know if you use roll on liner, I'll be sticking with the spray.


----------



## bmxscion

I have some duplicolor spray over my MDF. I did this as a make shift setup and it has now been like that for over a year, but I am in the works of changing it as soon as I get into my new house next month.


----------



## Blister64

I've found with the duplicolor spray you get a nice texture if on your last coat, you hold it back around 1.5 feet and mist it. it kind of crystallizes and gives it more of a texture. I'll actually be painting the interior part of my box later. I'll post some pics of it and some other boxes I've sprayed recently


----------



## jcollin76

I've used the duplicolor and liked the results. 
But, just like anything, your prep is key to the results you get.


----------



## Blister64

True statement. Prep is key. Smooth your edges, fill in your brad nail holes. Just cause bed liners is textured doesn't meant it wont show flaws!


----------



## hooligan72

I bought an old Bronco II a while back. It came without an armrest or center console so I built one. I thought about vinyl, but it would have been a very complicated wrap.

I used bed liner instead and it worked great. No adhesion problems.

My current favorite use for it is the sides of under seat truck boxes as they always get kicked by passengers getting in the back seat. It's scuff resistant so it works great.


----------



## Blister64

Here's whats in the midgate of my Avalanche... I used Duplicolor spray truck bed liner. pretty happy with it. The back has been spray for over a year and held up great from firewood to dirtbikes. It's even had a bit of rain on it. I usually have the bed covers on it though. Just painted the inside part yesterday  Like hooligan said, scuff proof so it looks good even after a beating
Build log: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-midgate-sub-box-amp-rack-build-jl-audio.html


----------



## blueatlanta

use duplicolor. i just used two cans of the rustoleum stuff at the shop for a box for 2 8s and i hate the texture.

also, once the bed liner is on the box, it will no longer slide on carpet.


----------



## phryed

did yall use primer first? or just a couple coats of the bed liner?


----------



## basshead

i've use rockergard, 4 coat no primer on my sub box

it's like a rubber finish so as a bonus it also act as a deadener.


----------



## blueatlanta

no primer. just straight onto the box. also, i noticed with the rustoluem brand that it picked up sawdust extremely easily and was hard to get out, even with the air compressor and a vacuum. 

now that im thinking about, the duplicolor stuff, never gave me that issue.

i was looking at, i think it was called hippoguard??, a bedliner that you can add a urethane paint to, to change the color. i thought that would be pretty damned cool.

also, i forgot who said it, but your first couple of coats are going to look like crap, on the final coats, hold the can further away and mist the item youre painting, experiment with what distance works for you, it will give you different textures. also sanding the texture down will further connect the little "hills"


----------



## Blister64

What he said ^^
Except I did all my coats farther away. I noticed it would bubble up if it got too wet in one area and you could still see it even after the last mist coat. About 3 coats of misting with the can at least 18 inches away did it for me. And rustoleom is crap. I've used it and Duplicolor. Duplicolor is def the way to go. Texture is good and it looks much nicer, IMO. Good luck. Oh, and no primer. That stuff sticks to almost anything, especially the MDF.


----------



## dragonrage

Blister64 said:


> You might get a little different texture using the roll on, but why not spray? It'd be much faster and easier to cover, especially if you have small spaces to line. I think the spray is cheaper too. I've tried rustoleum and duplicolor brands. Duplicolor was much better for what I was looking for. Let us know if you use roll on liner, I'll be sticking with the spray.


Both are junk. Stick to Herculiner, Monstaliner or Raptor Liner.

I got Rustoleum the other day for a sub box. The stuff is pretty much slightly plasticized regular paint. It's thin and does not look or feel like truck bed liner at all. The only difference from regular paint is that it's harder to clean the brush off.


----------



## Blister64

dragonrage said:


> Both are junk. Stick to Herculiner, Monstaliner or Raptor Liner.
> 
> I got Rustoleum the other day for a sub box. The stuff is pretty much slightly plasticized regular paint. It's thin and does not look or feel like truck bed liner at all. The only difference from regular paint is that it's harder to clean the brush off.


Like I said, Rustoleum is crap. Duplicolor is not. It is thicker and tough as hell. If you want to use the roller method, that's fine. Spray is a cheaper and faster option that gets great results as well. You have to buy other supplies with the roll on method that some may not want to spend money on. If done correctly, the duplicolor brand gets a great texture that would closely resemble most interior vinyls or plastics. Remember, most people aren't going to be using their sub boxes like a truck bed. It's just for the look and maybe a little protection from other things in their trunk. Mine actually is used in my truck bed and has seen dirt bikes, logs, lumber, moving furniture... and still holds up like a champ. 

Not saying that the products you've mentioned aren't better in some ways, but don't put down another product (Duplicolor) if you haven't tried it or didn't do it correctly to get good results.


----------



## dragonrage

I haven't directly used the Duplicolor, but I've read plenty of bad things about it. Truck people do not recommend it at all.


----------



## Blister64

I understand that.. I'm sure that the roll on products will definitely be thicker and hold up a bit better. But for what we're using it for, I thought the Duplicolor worked great. I will be the first to say I would definitely not use this to line the bed of a truck with. I would probably pay to get it LineX'd or RhinoLined... But for a sub box, I thought the spray on did the job well and looked good when done correctly. Don't think any of us will be hauling a load of gravel or throwing shovels on our sub boxes  For me, it was the ease of use, the look that it gave, and the waterproofing effect it had. I know where your coming from tho man, those products are definitely more heavy duty if that's what you needed. Good luck with future projects, and you might give Duplicolor a try, you might like it!


----------



## Mrnurse

does this stuff help with sound deadning too?


----------



## basshead

Mrnurse said:


> does this stuff help with sound deadning too?


The stuff i used yes










but here's the catch, curing time = very long!!


----------



## blueatlanta

Mrnurse said:


> does this stuff help with sound deadning too?


some people say it does, but i've never sprayed enough of it to ever see a real difference.


----------



## Mrnurse

was thinking about the trunk floor of the civic. I have no carpet in there now, did not come with it as the PO must have removed it. going to build my own sub floor then some carpet to over it.


----------

